# New Seiko 5 Accuracy Report



## Ralph (Jun 9, 2006)

After monitoring my new Seiko 5 7S36 movement that I bought in May, I've discovered that it only runs 1.5 minutes fast per month. I think this in inside chronometer territory. I'm pretty happy with that. I tried different positions every couple days and it slows down best in the 6 o clock UP position, and fumbling with the steel bracelet a little makes it easy to place it in this position overnight.

The steel bracelet is really comfortable, and my only gripe for a 38 mm watch is that it would be offered in titanium. When you sweat the watch slips down the wrist, and I can live with it, but titanium would be nice in a "bulky" watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You think 38mm is bulky?









You wouldnt like my watches


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Ralph,

You wouldn't wanna come across a 51mm Seiko Tuna Tin!!


















jasonm said:


> You think 38mm is bulky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Ah yes the nice dainty Tuna-Can...























You know that you're wearing a watch!!!!!  

Mike


----------



## Ralph (Jun 9, 2006)

LOL, I have small wrists. My Tissot Seastar II is a nice 36 mm and not too thick.


----------



## Ralph (Jun 9, 2006)

Update, I slipped on some ice at christmas time and it received a solid WHACK against my parents bannister in their garage. I thought for sure I broke the crystal, the damage....now it runs 5 secs fast per day...still happy with it but it was only +1 sec perday before this since it "settled" after May when I bought it. The accuracy is slowed down best in the 12 up position overnight.

Damn solid timepiece!


----------

